# Word of the Day: Ostensibly



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Ostensibly:
Appearing on the surface to be a certain way, or said to be a particular one;
which might prove to be true, or might not, upon any possible further investigation


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Most people working in the doctor's office are _ostensibly professional_ nurses and doctors, but many of them are actually not.
Therefore, I always look at their name tags, or ask them, because I prefer to know.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

That store being built, locally,  is _ostensibly_ a high quality one, but we will wait and see if we think so, when it opens.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

Ostensibly my hair should become thicker if I use Biotin supplements but it doesn't....


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Although Ohioboy had plans to spend the day with his mistress, ostensibly he appeared to be getting ready for work by packing his brief case.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 14, 2021)

With the use of computer simulations, the jury was _ostensibly_ able to see what happened.


----------



## Shero (Sep 15, 2021)

Although some of the young women went to church ostensibly to worship, they actually attended service each week in the hope of finding  husbands


----------

